# Hello Im new



## Llamagirl (Jul 23, 2021)

Hello I'm new but wondered if I could please have help with a guide with what to eat eg breakfast lunch ( I work) tea
Thank you


----------



## rosalindb (Jul 23, 2021)

Llamagirl said:


> Hello I'm new but wondered if I could please have help with a guide with what to eat eg breakfast lunch ( I work) tea
> Thank youly


Can you take your own lunches to work or do you rely on work canteen etc?  I find when at work I tend to make up chicken salad using (obviously) chicken and a variety of salad leafs,  I made my own dressing of olive oil, lemon juice and mustard powder.  ASDA (where I work) are good at letting sit with colleagues at lunch time and let me shop at lunch time for stuff.  I have microwaved a bit of fish sometimes there.


----------



## Llamagirl (Jul 23, 2021)

I work in a school I can take my own lunch I don't like soup and am allergic  to citrus fruit


----------



## Llamagirl (Jul 23, 2021)

Thank you for replying rosalindb


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 23, 2021)

Llamagirl said:


> I work in a school I can take my own lunch I don't like soup and am allergic  to citrus fruit


When I worked I took a mix of salad with all sorts of stuff in it not just lettuce, with either cooked meat, tuna, cheese, eggs were a bit antisocial, plus maybe a yoghurt and some berries or an apple, sometimes a ryvita or similar.


----------



## Llamagirl (Jul 23, 2021)

Thank you can I ask what about breakfast


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 23, 2021)

Llamagirl said:


> Thank you can I ask what about breakfast


Either full fat Greek yoghurt with berries and a scattering of a low sugar cereal like Lizi's granola or all bran and sometimes seeds (pumpkin and sunflower) or things like bacon, egg and mushrooms or tomato, scrambled egg and smoked salmon, poached egg, boiled egg usually with a thin (less than 30g) slice of toast, cheese on toast with poached egg.
Some people have avocados.


----------



## Llamagirl (Jul 23, 2021)

Thank you for helping me


----------

